# Rabies Vaccination causing drowsiness?



## husky_k0rr (Jan 16, 2008)

We just got our husky her rabies vaccination. She's 1 1/2 years old (we're a little overdue). When we got home, she seems to be quite tired. Just laying around and sleeping, which isn't common for her. I just wanted to know if this is typical.

thank you.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whenever someone brings home their dog from the vet I work with, the girls at the counter always say "He/She may be a little sleepy today from the vaccines."
So yes, I am assuming this is normal.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Watch her carefully. Dogs *have* dropped off into coma like sleeps before after recieving their vaccination.


----------

